# To much Virgin Olive oil?!?! 1/2 Litre per month



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey folks....

Right just a question..

Clearly virgin olive oil has healthy fats in.. BUT can you get to much of a good thing?

I just worked it out and i drink about 1/2 litre a month.. 2 servings a day mixed in with all sorts.

To much?!? Reduce or keep up?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

500ml over 30 days so 16ml a day. no dont think its too much tbh.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I probably have nearer a litre a month. 25-30ml almost every day. :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I use 400ml a week!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

O.k that answered that i guess! LOL. Might increase it a bit


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

is there much difference between your bog standard olive oil and extra virgin olive oil? as i use cheap olive oil just because EVOO is so expensive


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

i use 30-40ml a day, makes shakes PROPER nice


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> is there much difference between your bog standard olive oil and extra virgin olive oil? as i use cheap olive oil just because EVOO is so expensive


AFAIK standard is best for cooking as it has a higher smoke temp, Xtra V is healthier to just throw on cold.

Would not fry in XV oil


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

No probs at all mate - olive oil is mostly monounsaturated fat which is fairly neutral in what it does to the body (no nasty effects on cholesterol or lipotoxicity). Avocado oil, although more expensive, is the same.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i was using minimum 40ml per day from august to jan. didnt do me any harm


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> No probs at all mate - olive oil is mostly monounsaturated fat which is fairly neutral in what it does to the body (no nasty effects on cholesterol or lipotoxicity). Avocado oil, although more expensive, is the same.


Hi mate,what's your opinion on hemp oil in comparison?


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Hi mate,what's your opinion on hemp oil in comparison?


Very high in Polyunsaturated fats (the highest in nature) albeit in a decent ratio.

Useful due to having a good amount of GLA but I wouldn't use it the way people use olive oil.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> Very high in Polyunsaturated fats (the highest in nature) albeit in a decent ratio.
> 
> Useful due to having a good amount of GLA but I wouldn't use it the way people use olive oil.


Cheers Dixie,been having 2 tbspns a day for past few months,love the taste  never been a fan of Olive oil for the opposite reason,and rely on fish oils and egg yolks for other fats.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

are we talking about olive oil or extra virgin OO? lol im confused


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> Cheers Dixie,been having 2 tbspns a day for past few months,love the taste  never been a fan of Olive oil for the opposite reason,and rely on fish oils and egg yolks for other fats.


That's how I use hemp oil - almost like a supp, 10g (so probably about the same as you :thumb: ) as my morning healthy fat fix!

As dixie says, it has high polyunsaturates and the magic 3:1 ratio of omega 6mega 3 that is perfect for humans. You don't need a lot of it - it's best to think of as something to provide nutrients (EFA's) rather than calories.


----------



## ShiftyUK (Aug 12, 2007)

Witch-King said:


> AFAIK standard is best for cooking as it has a higher smoke temp, Xtra V is healthier to just throw on cold.
> 
> Would not fry in XV oil


Very true, Standard olive oil is what you want to shallow fry / cook with...

Xtra Virgin oil is just for chucking on salads / marinading etc... I wouldn't use it in frying... have done before and it spits like a b*tch.

(look out for DEALS when it comes to the oils lol... buy the best).


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

wrt: seriously 400ml a week? does that not put your prot carb fat ratio out? or does that not bother you? also is 400ml ew not bads for you? i no its good fats but mainly omega 3 and not 6 or 9??? i thought it best the omega ratio should be right????

i have 15 eggs a day with yokes, want to add olive oil 40-50ml, will this be ok? my fat intake will be high then???


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Some good input from folk there! I have altered my diet now to add more healthy fats.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

dont realy use any tbh but when i did it was 2tbl spn 3xday


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

stone14 said:


> wrt: seriously 400ml a week? *does that not put your prot carb fat ratio out?* or does that not bother you? also is 400ml ew not bads for you? i no its good fats but mainly omega 3 and not 6 or 9??? i thought it best the omega ratio should be right????
> 
> i have 15 eggs a day with yokes, want to add olive oil 40-50ml, will this be ok? my fat intake will be high then???


You're assuming that everyone should be following the same ratios though mate. I'm currently taking in 65% fat, 30% protein and <5% carbs. Other people are probs eating 70% carbs so it's not gonna throw your ratio out if you're using a high fat ratio. People are amazed by 400g olive oil a week but 400g oats (or even 900g oats; the equivalent in cals more or less) doesn't phase anyone.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

stone14 said:


> wrt: seriously 400ml a week? does that not put your prot carb fat ratio out? or does that not bother you? also is 400ml ew not bads for you?


lol i have 2x that... roughly 100-150ml a day - bumps up calories nicely, no idea how healthy it is though lol :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

ares1 said:


> lol i have 2x that... roughly 100-150ml a day - bumps up calories nicely, no idea how healthy it is though lol :lol:


Why might it be unhealthy?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

100-150ml a day is :/ thats alot of saturated fat


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> 100-150ml a day is :/ thats alot of saturated fat


?? :confused1:

There's about 14g of saturdated fat per 100ml, whereas there's 73g of monounsaturated and 11g of polyunsaturated. So there's much less saturated fat than unsaturated.

Plus you've somehow come to the conclusion (probably from watching the news) that saturated fat is bad for you, but if you were to do some research you'd realise you'd be wrong, and that the only unhealthy fats are trans fats and heat-damaged fats.

I don't understand why people try and argue that fats are unhealthy by using info they heard on the news. TBH you're as bad as regular people and their media-fed opinions on bbers. I'd have thought you'd have known better


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

did i say anything i saw on the news? lol . did i say fats are bad? no. too much saturated fat is though. yes there are studies which proves this wrong, but there are studies in the other way. dont be a sheep and just spout things what others say.

what you mean "id thought youd have known better"?

read ALL studies then come to a conclusion. it makes me laugh, like the studies that show "gear is harmless" and everyone loves it and it becomes a sticky or some rubbish lol.


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

What's best to stick in with some chicken and rice? Normal olive oil or extra virgin olive oil? Or doesn't it make a difference?


----------

